# Hernia surgery and anesthesia



## lalalovely

My 2 year old son has an inguinal hernia that needs to be repaired. He is scheduled at the end of the month for surgery. I just found out that there may(?) be a risk of lower IQ, lowered academic performance and behavior problems associated with anesthesia in children under 4. This concerns me, however I am not sure what to do. 

The hernia causes him pain, and although it has gone back in after several minutes each time it has happened, the risk of strangulation and emergency surgery is there until it get repaired. Does anyone have experience or advice to give while I weigh my options?

I'm also expeting a baby in two months, it would be so much more difficult to get to an emergency surgery with an infant.

Anyone?


----------



## katelove

The neurodevelopmental consequences of anaesthetic in young children are unknown. However, in this case, you don't have an alternative if you decide to have the surgery. And the surgery is lower risk if done electively than as an emergency due to strangulation. For what it's worth, if it were my child, I would have it done electively. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lalalovely

Thanks katelove!


----------

